# Mail - Message brouillon impossible de supprimer



## smr15 (17 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle dans ce forum et contente de pouvoir trouver de l'aide!

J'ai un probleme tres bizarre concernant Mail. Il y a des mois de ca, j'ai commence a ecrire un message dans lequel je n'ai mis que le nom du destinataire et le titre. A ce moment la, je ne l'ai pas fini et je l'ai garde dans les brouillons.

Finalement je n'ai pas eu besoin de l'envoyer et j'ai voulu le supprimer ...IMPOSSIBLE

J'ai tout essaye : de l'envoyer pour qu'il disparaisse des brouillons, de l'effacer par divers moyens ...rien ne se passe.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que lorsque j'ouvre le dossier Brouillon, je vois le message avec le nom du destinataire et le titre mais lorsque je l'ouvre, le nom du destinataire n'apparait pas. Il n'y a rien dans le champ.

J'ai eu d'autres messages a mettre dans le dossier Brouillon et je n'ai eu aucun probleme. Il y a juste ce message particulier qui a bugge!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2008)

hmm
plusieurs pistes
une très bête
le champ adresse contient tout un texte et non pas qu'une adresse
c'est rare mais ca coince

2 as tu reconstruit ta BAL brouillon de ce compte là?
A faire

3- quel OS?
Car selon le cas supprimable via le finder


----------



## smr15 (17 Août 2008)

MERCI!!!!
J'ai effectivement reconstruit la boite et ce vilain a disparu!
Je reviendrai vers ce forum ! trop bien!
Sand



Essaie d'y revenir dans le forum adéquat : les logiciels "internet", c'est dans le forum "Internet et réseau" qu'on en parle !


----------

